# 6 Nations Rugby



## Changnoy

Ive just signed up with True Vision TV as it seemed that most sports were on their channels as per last year. But it turns out the 6 Nations Rugby is on a rival network called Astro. 
Does anybody know of any bars in Pattaya that have this and will be showing the 6N?

Cheers.


----------



## HK_Brit

Changnoy said:


> Ive just signed up with True Vision TV as it seemed that most sports were on their channels as per last year. But it turns out the 6 Nations Rugby is on a rival network called Astro.
> Does anybody know of any bars in Pattaya that have this and will be showing the 6N?
> 
> Cheers.


There is a British pub in Soi 6 that shows all the sports. Forgot the name but it is on the left hand side walking from 2nd road to Beach road.

All the pubs will be showing it I expect.

I am in HK but will probably not go to see it live.


----------



## Changnoy

HK_Brit said:


> There is a British pub in Soi 6 that shows all the sports. Forgot the name but it is on the left hand side walking from 2nd road to Beach road.
> 
> All the pubs will be showing it I expect.
> 
> I am in HK but will probably not go to see it live.


Thanks HK, but i have already tried that one. Its called the Queen Victoria.
Most bars have True Vision for the endless football coverage, but the rugby is on Astro Sport.

Anyway, i have it now at home


----------

